# ضيقات فى حيات ام النور



## طالب الشفاعه (1 فبراير 2007)

ضيقات فى حيات ام النور 

Lk:2:35:
وانت ايضا يجوز في نفسك سيف.لتعلن افكار من قلوب كثيرة 

هل رايتم انسان قبل ذلك الله يقول له انت للالم ..ستعيش فى الم وضيق ..هكذا فعل الله مع ام النور لينقى هذه النفس لكى يكون لها استعداد لحلول الله بداخلها لتصير ام الله الكلمه المتجسد ...طوباك ثم طوباكى يا ام النور


1 الضيقه الاولى :هى عنما تركتها امها فى عمر 3 سنوات هذا السن الذى لا يعى فيه الطفل سوى انه يريد امه بجواره طوال الوقت ولكن كان هناك بداخل ام النور حب الهى عجيب .لانها مفرزه منذ ان كانت فى البطن لانها بنت صلاه من بيت كان مملوء بالصلاه ومحبة الله .

2 الضيقه الثانيه :بنت فى سن الثانيه عشر من عمرها تخرج من الهيكل لتنظر مجموعه من الشيوخ يقرروا ان احدهم ياخذها ليعتنى بها . اين ابوها اين امها ؟؟؟ لا يوجد احد وهى فى هذا السن تحتاجلارشاد الام والاب . ولكن فى احتمال تخضع لتدبير الله .


3الضيقه الثالثه :الملاك يبشره بميلاد عجيب منها وهى عذراء.Mt:1:23:
23 هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا (SVD)
وبذلك فهذه العذراء الطاهره التى لم تعرف رجل ستكون حبلى بابن .ماذا يقول عنها الناس؟واول من شك فيها هو خطيبها يوسف النجار واراد انيخليها سرا .


4 الضيقه الرابعه :وهى تلد ابنها البكر والملك ولكن يطارد من ملوك الارض وهروب كبير لارض مصر وعناء السفر المضنى من بيت لحم الى مصر .ووراءه جنود هيرودس .

5الضيقه الخامسه: ممكن ان تكون مرتبطه بالسابقه وهى المتاعب التى واجهت العائله المقدسه فى ارض مصر بسبب معاملة بعض اهالى مصر القاسيه لهم .وذلك بسبب انه كلما مر رب المجد ببلد كانت تهدم كل التماثيل والاصنام.وكاموا يريدو ان يقتلو هذا الطفل الغريب .

6الضيقه السادسه : ضيقة الالم المبير وهى ان تنظر ابنها الوحيد وهو يعذب ويضرب ويلطم امام عيناها وهى لا تستطيع ان تنقذه او حتى تروى عطشه فى حين انها كانت قبل ان يطلب الماء كانت هى تشعر بعطشه فتراه وهو فى عطشه يشرب خلا بل ويرفضه .ام ترى ابنها وهو يعلق على خشبة الصليب خشبة الذل والعار
1Cor:1:18
18 فان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلّصين فهي قوة الله. ترى ابنها يتالم وهى لا تعرف ماذا تفعل لتخفف عنه .وليس ذلك فقط بل وان خشبة الصليب عار لاهل المصلوب بمعنى انها ستعانى عار صلب ابنها .

7الضيقه السابعه:موت ابنها على الصليب وتخيلو يا اخوه ام ابنها يموت امام عينها بل وهو فى قمت الالم وهى تعلم تمام العلم انه لم يفعل ما يستحق عليه الفموت .

8الضيقه الاخيره : وهى المعامله السيئه لليهود للمسيحيين الاوائل وكم من الالم التى تععرضت اليه ام النور مع التلاميذ.

اه طوباكى يا ام الرحمه والخلاص تشفعى عن ضعفنا .........

هل بعد كل الالمات التى تعرضت اليها هذه السيده من كل الانواع والاشكال هل ضيقاتى انا وانت ليس لها حل ؟........... هل الله لا يعطى لى ولك عزاء وفرج من الضيق ؟

اخى واختى عنما تقع فى ضيق وتشعر انه لا حل ..لا مخلص ...لا عزاء ...
تذكر ام النور وكم قاست وتعبت واطلبها لتشفع عنك امام ابنها الحبيب لكى يرفع عنك الضيق والالم .وتذكر هذه الايه الجميلهJn:16:33:
33 قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقو انا  قد غلبت العلم


----------



## monlove (3 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يرجمنا ويخلينا دايما قريبن منه بشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة
وعلي فكرة هي شفعتي


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ضيقات فى حيات ام النور*

*احيانا بنقرا الكلام ومش بنحس بيه بس فعلا انا لو مكانها مش هستحمل ولا اى حاجة من دول *

*بس البتول الملكة قامت عن يمين الملك *​


----------



## maro52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ضيقات فى حيات ام النور*

فعلا شفاعتها قويه جدا امام رب المجد بركه صلواتها تكون معنا جميعا


----------



## jacoob (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ضيقات فى حيات ام النور*

بركة أم النور تخل علينا وشفاعتها تكون معنا طول الأيام .....................آمين


----------



## jacoob (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ضيقات فى حيات ام النور*

الخضوع + الوداعة + الشفاعة + ضبط النفس + الطاعة + التحمل + التقوة + الطهارة 
                           حياة أم النور


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ضيقات فى حيات ام النور*

*شكراااااااا لتعبك 

شفاعة ام النور تكون معتا*​


----------

